# Thinking about it :).......



## Kayley1402 (Jun 2, 2011)

Hi everbody im a 26 year old female i live in the uk with my little boy i have been working as a mental health nurse for the last 2 years for an nhs trust .I have 6 months acute inpatient experience and currently i work as a band 5 nurse in CAMHS (child and adolescent mental health) inpatient admissions unit for adolesence .Since i finished my training i have wanted to work and live in dubai i just want some advice from you guys is this possible for me ? is it going to be hard or is it unlikely i can do it can i take my child with me ? Id be very grateful for any advice whether it be good or bad 

thanks 
kayley  xx


----------



## Kayley1402 (Jun 2, 2011)

Just to add i was unmarried to my childs father ,his name is on the birth certificate and my son has his name and mine (double barrell) . his father he is willing to give his permission for me to take our son ? am i heading into a mine field ? 

thanks 
kayley


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

Hard to give a complete answer. In terms of bringing your kid, it is doable with a cooperative ex. I think the biggest issue you are going to face is finance. I don't know the going rate for your line of work, but it will need to be quite high. Rent, schools and childcare are expensive here and I don't think affordable based on UK nursing pay.

I would suggest getting an idea on housing costs on Dubizzle. Costs for schools etc can be found on other threads on this forum. 

Good luck...


----------



## Kayley1402 (Jun 2, 2011)

Ok thankyou for your reply the ex is cooperative wont they question why i was unmarried when i had my son or anything like that though ? what is the pay like for nurses over there ? 

Thanks 
Kayley


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

Kayley1402 said:


> Ok thankyou for your reply the ex is cooperative wont they question why i was unmarried when i had my son or anything like that though ? what is the pay like for nurses over there ?
> 
> Thanks
> Kayley


The unmarried bit when you had your son wont matter. I think you'll just need a no objection certificate (NOC) from your ex and then attested.

No idea what nurse wages are like here. There is a nurse in the process of moving over (See the Al Ain thread). Maybe speak to her about what you might expect.


----------



## tinkle.1986 (Sep 8, 2012)

Hi Kayley

I have no advice on the bringing your little boy bit, but I've secured a nursing job in
Al ain for a very decent salary. I sourced a lot of recruitment agencies in the uk before coming. The company I am employed by is called provita. I think I've been very lucky in my offered salary and housing allowance as I've heard nurses salaries are in the whole quite poorly paid as they can get nurses from other countries to work for a lot less. 

Not really sure how to advise on the mental health aspect either. What I will say is the rcn magazine is probably the best place to pick up an international job. Failing that registering with several recruitment companies and seeing what comes up for you is probably your best bet. There's a massive emphasis on itu nursing out here and they always want at least 2 years experience. 

Good luck!


----------



## Kayley1402 (Jun 2, 2011)

tinkle.1986 said:


> Hi Kayley
> 
> I have no advice on the bringing your little boy bit, but I've secured a nursing job in
> Al ain for a very decent salary. I sourced a lot of recruitment agencies in the uk before coming. The company I am employed by is called provita. I think I've been very lucky in my offered salary and housing allowance as I've heard nurses salaries are in the whole quite poorly paid as they can get nurses from other countries to work for a lot less.
> ...


Thankyou for the reply  congrats on your new post hope all goes well .Are youa general nurse i think maybe i am going to have difficulty in getting a job in mental health i cant seem to find any  .i looked at apartments and stuff to rent their and they appear to be ridiculous prices like 1500 pcm will my salary match that do you think ? 

thanks kayley


----------



## tinkle.1986 (Sep 8, 2012)

Are you talking dirhams or gbp? I'm a paeds itu nurse, like I say the best way is through an agency. A lot of the Dubai jobs were offering 14,000 dirhams a month. It's an ok salary but Dubai is more expensive than the uk. I dot have any kids so don't have to factor in school fees etc. let me know how you get on.


----------



## nikkisizer (Aug 20, 2011)

Kayley1402 said:


> i looked at apartments and stuff to rent their and they appear to be ridiculous prices like 1500 pcm will my salary match that do you think ?


Hi Kayley,

I am assuming you mean £1,5k not 1.5k dhs. 

Check out this website which you may find useful for apartments in a nice, well established area called Mirdif. 

It has a big British expat community and this particular location is good for families and you will probably find these rents more affordable:

Shorooq Mirdif | Properties | Dubai Properties Group

Good luck!


----------



## Kayley1402 (Jun 2, 2011)

Thanks for the replies much appreciated as i said im just thinking about it maybe in a year or two ill look into it more  i just wanted to know if it was possible for me also anyone know what the education is like there how does it compare to schools in the uk i feel it would be somehwta selfish of me to remove my child from decent education already but if the education is good it adds to the numerous reasons i wanna go 

kayley


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Kayley1402 said:


> Thanks for the replies much appreciated as i said im just thinking about it maybe in a year or two ill look into it more  i just wanted to know if it was possible for me also anyone know what the education is like there how does it compare to schools in the uk i feel it would be somehwta selfish of me to remove my child from decent education already but if the education is good it adds to the numerous reasons i wanna go
> 
> kayley


It's not just about the standard of education, it's going to be more about how much it costs you that could be your deciding factor. I think you may find it quite a struggle to cover the expense of your child's education as a single parent. You would be advised to do some research on schools here and what they charge, what's included and what's not. The fees go up every year as well. It's all about business.


----------

